# Doing Away With the Extra F?



## James (Apr 11, 2009)

Does the collective noun for "_people wot are attracted to fat people..._" need to be gender-specific? At the moment there are FFAs and FAs... 

The advent of this board has begun to underline the commonalities that I'd always assumed... which raises the following questions?

To the "FFAs", is the first "F" something that you; a) think is an important part of a defining 'label'? and b) would like to keep/remove?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 11, 2009)

I too have always seen more commonalities than differences amongst FAs and FFAs. And since we FFAs come in both the heterosexual and homosexual variety, there are many female fat admirers loving BBW and sharing even more common experiences with their male counterparts. For me, personally, I think of us all as FAs. I am not even consistent in whether or not I use the term FFA in any given post.

Having said that, in terms of labels on the website itself, I think either having the term FFA used or, if you dropped it and called this the FA forum, I would advise that it read something like "The FA forum - for male and female fat admirers." The only reason I feel this way is that when I first arrived at Dimensions, I wasn't certain at first where we all fit in. Eventually, that answer for me became everywhere on the boards, but I was tentative to post when I saw a thread that referred to "FAs" because the BHM/FFA board made me think that FFA was the term for us and when I didn't see it, it took a while to understand that female FAs' input was welcome as well. Since this board in particular is likely to be a first stop resource for newbies, I think the females need it made clear to them that this is for them as well.

But in terms of how I feel about myself and the label, to me they are interchangeable. I don't mind if I get called an FFA or an FA, but in my head I consider myself an FA because I think of all of us male and female fat admirers as a group of people with shared concerns and issues.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 11, 2009)

James said:


> Does the collective noun for "_people wot are attracted to fat people..._" need to be gender-specific? At the moment there are FFAs and FAs...
> 
> The advent of this board has begun to underline the commonalities that I'd always assumed... which raises the following questions?
> 
> To the "FFAs", is the first "F" something that you; a) think is an important part of a defining 'label'? and b) would like to keep/remove?



That's an interesting point you brought up, thank you. I'd never even thought much of it...

I personally don't mind the term FFA as it states, hey I'm a girl....But at the same time the term FA can be a very broad spectrum...and is very vague if you look on it from the outside. 

I guess gender specific is fine with me...but if we are FFA's it would be alot less confusing to refer to men as MFA's....

But then if we get into that I think we'll then make another subset of terms on specific sexuality, and them from that race, and then so on and so forth....

So for the sake of making everything alot less complicated...I like it as is


----------



## Observer (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting topic - let's talk history.

Those of us who have been involved with SA (size acceptance) issues before BBW, NAAFA, and all the other acronyms know that both genders have common issues. BHM came into usage as a male specific term simply because the copyrighted term BBW was already in use as a magazine name and slogan (guess who today owns the copyright?). BBP (Big Beautiful People) could have covered both, but by historic accident that didn't happen.

FA/FFA has a similar history. I know that many, including our Webmaster and apparently Dr. Marshall, see FA as being universally inclusive. I know that many others, myself included, have used it as pertaining to men without considering women, thus leading to the term FFA to give recognition to the latter. But its a differentiation more for political correctness and inclusion than anything else. Some even object to it on grounds that it gets confused with the Future Farmers of America. 

The fact is that every FA related issue I can think of applies to both men and women. There is no real difference between MFAs and FFAs that I am aware of other than gender. The only controversy I know of is that some think that technically we aren't admiring fat but size, and we should therefore possibly be called SA's instead. But that's another nuance.

My own opinion as an FA/SA is that I really don't care. The point is that we know we have a common bond. Therefore, if the FFAs and MFAs don't mind sharing the FA label, then so be it. If the ladies prefer having a special set of letters that's fine too. The point is that we now have a place to share and help one another.


----------



## Cors (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a femme lesbian FA. 

I have a girly avatar and I think my online persona is feminine enough but I still get mistaken for a male online when I talk about beautiful women and ex-girlfriends, especially in a predominantly hetero community. The extra F is useful so straight women don't end up accidentally flirting with me, but I don't like how it implies that I am interested in BHM when I am not attracted to men at all. The problem doesn't lie with the label itself, but with the assumption that everyone is straight. 

I keep the extra F for the convenience, but I don't mind either way. I can relate to male and female FAs of any orientation.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 12, 2009)

As Observer pointed out, all of these terms have a lot of history. When I started the FA-SIG in 1984, there was a lot of opposition when I opened it to both genders. I did that because a) I felt that there was a need for discussion between FAs and the fat people we admire, and b) that the attraction to fatness and size transcended genders. Against that stood the fact that there are some very real differences between the genders.

I always included female FAs, though in my mind I differentiated between "real" FAs who were drawn to fat partners as I was, and "solidarity" FAs who were FAs in the same way John F. Kennedy was a Berliner. I encouraged submissions that presented the female point of view and, for a while, run the Female FA column in Dimensions magazine. I had corresponded with its author, and concluded that she definitely faced the same issues and mysteries that delight and confound male FAs.

Yet, I do want to get away from gender labels. I don't want to perpetuate the woman driver, lady doctor, female executive kind of thing, even if it comes at the expense of wondering if Pat or Alex is a girl or a boy.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 12, 2009)

James said:


> Does the collective noun for "_people wot are attracted to fat people..._" need to be gender-specific? At the moment there are FFAs and FAs...
> 
> The advent of this board has begun to underline the commonalities that I'd always assumed... which raises the following questions?
> 
> To the "FFAs", is the first "F" something that you; a) think is an important part of a defining 'label'? and b) would like to keep/remove?



I believe that for the sake of newbies that are barely understanding that there is a commonality amongst FAs and FA issues, much less that there are others here that share that bond and issues that create it, that the additional F would draw their attention as FFA is as widely acknowledged as FA is. 

If I were female and wandered into the dimensions forums and didn't see the FFA tag I would wonder if it was a boys club board or whether or not I was allowed to play in the same sandbox or need to move on to another board. 

I hate to play the game of political correctness and since we can't please all people all the time, I see no reason to change anything. In my mind it would only imply exclusiveness rather than including those who may not realize yet that we ARE all similar in our preferences and issues regardless of gender.
Rollhandler


----------



## Melian (Apr 12, 2009)

For me, it's as simple as this:

I'm a female FA and I don't want to put my picture in my avatar. Even with a name like "Melian," a lot of people still think I'm a guy. So I'm cool with the "FFA" acronym, because it lets people know that I'm a female.

In real life, I don't use any of these acronyms, so they really don't matter much beyond these boards.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

i agree that the f should be destroyed, or at least append an m to ours. but i'd also scrap the term fa entirely, the syllables effay out loud sounds wretched. i say chubby chaser whenever possible, thank god for alliteration.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i agree that the f should be destroyed, or at least append an m to ours. but i'd also scrap the term fa entirely, the syllables effay out loud sounds wretched. i say chubby chaser whenever possible, thank god for alliteration.



I agree that "FA" was never a good term, but you probably know that "chubby chaser" has been used for decades by gay FAs.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Apr 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> I am a femme lesbian FA.
> 
> I have a girly avatar and I think my online persona is feminine enough but I still get mistaken for a male online when I talk about beautiful women and ex-girlfriends, especially in a predominantly hetero community. The extra F is useful so straight women don't end up accidentally flirting with me, but I don't like how it implies that I am interested in BHM when I am not attracted to men at all. The problem doesn't lie with the label itself, but with the assumption that everyone is straight.
> 
> I keep the extra F for the convenience, but I don't mind either way. I can relate to male and female FAs of any orientation.



When I first came to the DIMS boards I knew what a FA was but had not heard of the term FFA before, but quickly discovered it meant ' a woman who is into BHM' ....so like Cors I thought that that would not fit me as a girly gay girl who is attracted to women and I would more properly be a FA ?? Very confusing in our situation to apply these labels.....so which one should I plump for ??


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

from my perspective, what needs to be taken into consideration with this whole"F" controversy, is looking at the evolution of the Dims community. Conrad, as a straight fat lovin man, created Dimensions as a common ground / haven for other men or "FAs" who shared his interest. 

knowing what i know of Conrad, was his intent to exclude BHMs, Female FAs, the GLBTQs??? of course not! 

what needs to be understood is that the evolution of the internet coupled with the new and extremely user-friendly Dims Forum format has caused a Dims population explosion! the community has grown exponentially - bringing with it the diverse, rich and complex body of Dims members. 

for example, back in 2006, the original discussion board had only 8 forums - Main, Lounge, Weight, Paysite, BHM, Foodie, Clothing/Fashion, WLS Controversy. within the 3 years of the new format being introduced, the discussion board has DOUBLED with the addition of: Hyde Park, SSBBW, FA Forum, GLBTQ, Chit Chat, Health, Marketplace. the number of members has quintupled from a mere 6,000 and change to 31,148 as of 6:50pm today- that that does not even take into consideration the lurkers who visit as guests on a regular basis.

whilst Dimensions has always been welcoming to fatties and fattie lovers from all walks of life, no longer is Dimensions outwardly just a place for fat women and their male admirers. the evidence of this lies within the creation of the BHM, FA and GLBTQ boards...

this fatcentric community is dynamic and growing... 

from my standpoint as a diversity specialist, i feel strongly that Dimensions should do away with the term "FFA"... even Conrad himself states "... I do want to get away from gender labels. I don't want to perpetuate the woman driver, lady doctor, female executive kind of thing..." 

If individual female FAs wish to identify as 'FFAs' - there is nothing wrong with that. Every individual has the right to identify as they see fit. 


The accepted universal term at Dimensions for an individual - male or female -who is attracted to a fat partner should be Fat Admirer - FA. 


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Observer (Apr 12, 2009)

The Mayor of Fatopia is correct with one cavaet. The Forums did not begin in 2006 with eight forums but in 2005 with four (Main, Weight, Paysite, and Library). I know because Ann Marie and I were there at the inception as the original two mods - and growth was indeed exponential.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Observer said:


> The Mayor of Fatopia is correct with one cavaet. The Forums did not begin in 2006 with eight forums but in 2005 with four (Main, Weight, Paysite, and Library). I know because Ann Marie and I were there at the inception as the original two mods - and growth was indeed exponential.



thank you for the correction! i joined in late March 2006 with the 8 forums... i was indeed aware that the new board came on the scene on October? November 2005.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 12, 2009)

To me, the term "FFA" is like saying "lesbian" rather than "homosexual".

If you say merely "homosexual" it is denotative of "human with a sexual orientation towards the same gender". Beyond that, the terms "gay" and "lesbian" break down the term "homosexual" by gender.

I see nothing wrong with it if somebody chooses (especially online) to self ascribe using gender. If a poster here or elsewhere believes gender is not important, s/he may use a gender neutral username. In real life, one may or may not self ascribe as male or female, or may self ascribe and present as transgendered.

I absolutely do not see it as the same thing as 'lady doctor' since the term is used regarding sexuality and sexual orientation. A "doctor" is a medical professional with certain education and training who performs a job so using gender makes less sense than it does in a sexual context.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I can't stand it either, but chubby chaser doesn't work with me either, because of the gay connotations. 

I'd just go with Jiggle-o and Jigglette

However, ICP might be pissed off, so maybe not so wise.

I just go with I like fat girls, since it's not at all confusing and yeah, I just like something straight forward, obviously "I like fat chicks" doesn't roll off the tongue, but in a world with too many abbreviations already, it'd be nice to have one that could just be one word.

Straight, heterosexual, gay, homosexual, lesbian .. etc .. easy to remember, but we got nothing.

OH! and another thought, while FA may be prevalent in the online community, it's nothing to anyone beyond that, so, if the whole preference ever went mainstream, there is still time to come up with something better!


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 12, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> I agree that "FA" was never a good term, but you probably know that "chubby chaser" has been used for decades by gay FAs.



i do know this and i'm fine with it; it's only a mistake when googling. people outside of the community already label us with this much cuter misnomer anyway and i feel like a doofus explaining how much cooler the gay lexicon is.

guy: "i'm an fa"
dr. keith: "i'm an md"


----------



## sami (Apr 13, 2009)

Exactly. When I'm out in the "real world"--you know, that place where people have faces and voices and aren't just avatars--"chubby chaser" is universally understood even though I'm a hetero female, precisely because I'm clearly a hetero female. And I'm not concerned with people mistaking me for a gay man online, _because gay people are so much cooler than straight people_. It's always cooler to be a minority. 

P.S. Nice icon. Roast Beef is my homeslice.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 13, 2009)

I always say 'i'm actually an Fa' (When pushed) Or my girlfriend will say 'Lisa is an Fa'. Never i'm an FFA. I think the extra 'F' has been a convenience thing for the boards..Though, i suppose you could just have 'the Bhm boards' and those who loved Bhms would go there.. Then you would just have to learn who was gay and straight i guess.
To be honest i'm not all that comfortable with the term 'fa' .. when people ask me 'oh whats that'.. i'm like.. "oh. arm..erm.. well Fat admirer.. but i dont really like that term". Whereas if i say "I love/prefer Fat women" It just totally rolls of my tounge without any hesitation or cringy feeling.
I think this is because to me, it feels it encompasses the 'women' as well as the 'fat'. Fat admirer, seems fetishistic and slightly too shallow and athstetic for my liking somehow.
I see the terms Fa and FFa as internet convenience terms, to catagorise, bring together and to find others. I never really use the terms in real life unless i feel forced! lol.
As for The extra F.. I think, scrap it. It really just explains who is male and female and we can find that out anyway. Its not like its a matter of making it easier for the bhms to identify females who admire them, because as cors pointed out, there can be gay/bi female Fa's.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 13, 2009)

scrap it all


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm also all for getting rid of the extra F. It seems that the overwhelming majority of people here (females included) are comfortable with simply having the term FA be used and having "male" and "female" added as descriptors when needed... so seriously, why are we still having this conversation after so many years? Just get rid of the F already!


----------



## Amandy (Apr 22, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> To me, the term "FFA" is like saying "lesbian" rather than "homosexual".
> 
> If you say merely "homosexual" it is denotative of "human with a sexual orientation towards the same gender". Beyond that, the terms "gay" and "lesbian" break down the term "homosexual" by gender.
> 
> ...



YES! What she said.

Perhaps I'm in the minority in that I prefer the extra F. My FFA-ness is totally intertwined with my sexuality and womanhood. Being an FFA makes me feel feminine. It's truly a gender identity thing for me. I don't feel like I'm the same as a male FA simply because we both happen to like large bodies. I understand that we share many of the same issues, but by virtue of our "mars/venus" differences, I don't want to be lumped in with the men because it's convenient or PC. Perhaps I read too much Camille Paglia back in the day or something, but vive le difference, and let me have my own identity as a woman. To be equal does not mean we must be the same.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm perfectly comfortable with people using the term "FFA." For myself, however, I've never felt the need or the desire to use the extra F.


----------



## Blockierer (May 1, 2009)

The terms FA / FFA are not confusing. What is problem with using FA or FFA? 

I don't know why we discuss this term over and over again!?
Anyone uses the term on his visiting card?


----------



## William (May 15, 2009)

Hi 

Looking at some of the recent polls when many people use the Acronym FA they are defiantly not including FFAs. I like seeing FFA used because then I know they are included in the topic.

William






Blockierer said:


> The terms FA / FFA are not confusing. What is problem with using FA or FFA?
> 
> I don't know why we discuss this term over and over again!?
> Anyone uses the term on his visiting card?


----------



## cammy (May 15, 2009)

I'm good with the addiitonal "F" for denoting "female."


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

I prefer FA. There's a strong sense of "FFA" being "someone who likes BHM", and that's not true for some women. I don't have a problem with people using FFA (and I definitely see why some prefer it, particularly in your case, Melian), but I would prefer the general term be FA and I do think it would be easier if the forums were organized as "BHMs and those that love them" and "BBWs and those that love them". I was so confused when I first found this board as to what FA/FFA meant, and then once I had that down, I was confused as to why there was a board for FA/FFAs and then another one for BHM/FFAs... Ah well, I worked it out eventually, right?


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 19, 2009)

William said:


> Looking at some of the recent polls when many people use the Acronym FA they are defiantly not including FFAs. I like seeing FFA used because then I know they are included in the topic.



Yea, I agree completely. Maybe someday that will change, but for now it does not and I think it would be a disservice to stop its usage. It would be confusing.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Yea, I agree completely. Maybe someday that will change, but for now it does not and I think it would be a disservice to stop its usage. It would be confusing.


hmm.. at this point in time you have 333 posts. I think this means you are half evil!


----------



## zanza (May 19, 2009)

i can see the whole removal of the 'f' out of 'ffa' (although i am not sure if i should be the one to say anything on this, since i am guy)

but in reality i guess with constant changes of the dynamics of the community, i can still see it become more or less something that might be a person to person choice to be identified as such, although as a broad spectrum labeling it may be time for it to be transitioned out in favor of a more 'neutral' term, if that means using only FA or not, i am not sure, maybe we need to come with some other super cool acronym for the desire of all thing large and lovely no matter the gender

i still think it is not fair for 'chubby chaser' to be confined only to gay males or at least on the net, i feel FA all over the net need to take it back

who is with me?


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 19, 2009)

Nein. I still don't like the term "Chubby chaser," regardless of the connotations. But I respect that you or anyone may like it. I feel no need to recapture it personally.

Granted, however: FA isn't perfect, but I accept it. Then again, I don't use it around many people because some think it applies to me , it's confusing, and we already know what it implies too. 

As for the topic at hand: I'm neutral. I agree that it implies exclusive/non-exclusive BHM love, which isn't always true (GO CORS AND MER!! *Dances* lol), and if we continued to just use FA it would add a little neutrality element, but I still think for now there would be confusion. I often am just gender neutral about it though (I.e. "Whatever he/she likes about him/her" ), because depending on what conversation I am in, I may use FA/FFA or XY that likes ZA. 

This does make me think though. Terms aren't really a big deal in my book. So if y'all what chubby chaser, then take it. I'll become "The undefined." :bow:


----------



## William (May 20, 2009)

Hi 

I think that Bear and Chub are great descriptors for Fat Men, Kudos to the Gay Community for grabbing them first 

So I will stick with calling myself a big guy.

William





zanza said:


> i can see the whole removal of the 'f' out of 'ffa' (although i am not sure if i should be the one to say anything on this, since i am guy)
> 
> but in reality i guess with constant changes of the dynamics of the community, i can still see it become more or less something that might be a person to person choice to be identified as such, although as a broad spectrum labeling it may be time for it to be transitioned out in favor of a more 'neutral' term, if that means using only FA or not, i am not sure, maybe we need to come with some other super cool acronym for the desire of all thing large and lovely no matter the gender
> 
> ...


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

I dont like the term 'chubby chaser' cause i like to be the one who is chased! 
Though i guess i could be on board with 'chubby non runner away from' though its maby not quite so catchy. 
Oh actually, that sounds bad.. erm..'chubby chased'? 
Oh i dunno..what about just 'i love fatties!!' :happy:


----------



## zanza (May 20, 2009)

oh well

i never really cared either way about the term used, i just though it would be funny to see if any one would go with me on it

to be honest, i suppose i end up just saying 'i perfer larger women' in the end and that is generally how a feel


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

zanza said:


> oh well
> 
> i never really cared either way about the term used, i just though it would be funny to see if any one would go with me on it
> 
> to be honest, i suppose i end up just saying 'i perfer larger women' in the end and that is generally how a feel


Hey, You should reclaim 'chubby chaser' if you want!! Though, if you say you are a chubby chaser you may get some bears commin on to you. Its a sweet term i guess. I HAVE actually heard it being used in a non gay way a few times. Actually people have called me a chubby chaser before..which actually i prefer to Fa. It makes me seem less sinister..then i can catch people off guard n get em!! muwahahahahaha!


----------



## zanza (May 20, 2009)

*shrug*

i really don't care much, i just thought that is weird that such a 'mainstream' term for FA got snagged up by the gay community, since i guess it sorta has been floating around as a describer of FA's preferences in pop culture for a while, and i guess got grabbed up for exclusivity during the net age

the whole reclaiming thing was sorta a play off a Clerks 2 reference in a way, but meh ^^;


----------



## Blockierer (May 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I dont like the term 'chubby chaser' cause i like to be the one who is chased!
> Though i guess i could be on board with 'chubby non runner away from' though its maby not quite so catchy.
> Oh actually, that sounds bad.. erm..'chubby chased'?
> Oh i dunno..what about just 'i love fatties!!' :happy:


I don't like the term chubby chaser.
Because I am attracted to fat women not to chubby one. 

*i love fatties* sounds well. 
Good idea for a tattoo


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 20, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I think that Bear and Chub are great descriptors for Fat Men, Kudos to the Gay Community for grabbing them first
> 
> ...



See, thats why I think Teddy Bear is a great descriptor for us. We're snuggly.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

zanza said:


> *shrug*
> 
> i really don't care much, i just thought that is weird that such a 'mainstream' term for FA got snagged up by the gay community, since i guess it sorta has been floating around as a describer of FA's preferences in pop culture for a while, and i guess got grabbed up for exclusivity during the net age
> 
> the whole reclaiming thing was sorta a play off a Clerks 2 reference in a way, but meh ^^;


Well the Gay male community have always been more open about their preference for fat men. You will find 'bear and chaser' nights in most gay clubs and All gay guys know about this preference and it is just seen as a part (and a big one too *scuse pun*) of the gay scene. When was the last time you saw an Fa night in a regular jo's bar? I imagine per head there are more hetro Fa's than Homo ones so you would think these kinna nights would be a big hit.. obviously you would have to do a 'bbw's drink for free' promo or something..but still. Most of the Fat events seem to be geared around the BBW and not the Fa.. the Fa's are an after thought almost whereas in the gay community chasers are definatly an outspoken and visable group.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> I don't like the term chubby chaser.
> Because I am attracted to fat women not to chubby one.
> 
> *i love fatties* sounds well.
> Good idea for a tattoo


Ok.. lol.. 'fatty chaser' is JUST as good!!
Maby you hetro guys can claim that before the gays take it!! 
You are all going to have to collectively piss over the term,,, THEN it shall be yours!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 20, 2009)

*Some *don't* think it applies to me*

Persnickety es muy persnickety. lol


----------



## joswitch (Jul 6, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> thank you for the correction! i joined in late March 2006 with the 8 forums... i was indeed aware that the new board came on the scene on October? November 2005.



Helloo.... *waves* yeah the new boards did come online mid '00s, but DIMS online and it's web boards - certainly the weight board - have been around since at least 2001, if not earlier (I just checked an old post in my archives it dates to then... my handle on here was Fidgreen back then)... you're right though, things have really changed and diversified around here since then... I like it!


----------



## William (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi 

I dated a lady that called me Pumpkin.

William




Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> See, thats why I think Teddy Bear is a great descriptor for us. We're snuggly.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 6, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking at some of the recent polls when many people use the Acronym FA they are defiantly not including FFAs. I like seeing FFA used because then I know they are included in the topic.
> 
> William



This.
I think there's a tendency on the boards to "forget" to include the ladies-who-love-fat-folks and for now at least I think the FFA thing functions as a little prod to the memory... which is good, right?:bow:


----------



## joswitch (Jul 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> To be honest i'm not all that comfortable with the term 'fa' .. when people ask me 'oh whats that'.. i'm like.. "oh. arm..erm.. well Fat admirer.. but i dont really like that term". Whereas if i say "I love/prefer Fat women" It just totally rolls of my tounge without any hesitation or cringy feeling.
> I think this is because to me, it feels it encompasses the 'women' as well as the 'fat'. Fat admirer, seems fetishistic and slightly too shallow and athstetic for my liking somehow.



Yes! This!

Unlike Peter Griffin in "that" episode of Family Guy (lolz) I'm not getting my jollys with a big plastic bag full of fat! - I adore cute fat chicks - a whole actual human-person-being! 

And in RL I normally just say that - including the cute!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Yes! This!
> 
> Unlike Peter Griffin in "that" episode of Family Guy (lolz) I'm not getting my jollys with a big plastic bag full of fat! - I adore cute fat chicks - a whole actual human-person-being!
> 
> And in RL I normally just say that - including the cute!


lmao. yeah, i'm with you on the not being into 'bag of fat lovin' though i thought fat lois was sexy! Actually, i was watching Family guy live and the woman who does the voice of lois is kinna chubby and a wee bit hot too.. 
I think Fa is more of an internet thing really, well at least to me. I think from now on if people ask me about my preference i will just say i love big women as opposed to saying "i am an Fa".. its like something you would say crying to a circle of people.. sniff.. my name is mer and i'm a Fataholic"!! Then they would all clap and you would have crap cookies and tea.
Plus most times i have said i'm an Fa, people have said to me "What like in that documentary where the guy feeds the women until they can't walk" ..and then i have to get into a whole conversation about the difference between Fa's and feeders.. and half the time i can't be bothered so just say "Yes, just like that, except i feed them to death and then eat them"..


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree that ffa should be removed. FA covers the grounds quite sufficiently, but yes "EFFAY" is harsh sounding. I have no problem saying Fat Admirer, but maybe for some FA is more of a undertoned way of expressing their feelings. I know it is an abbreviation, but sometimes it can be easier to say I'm an FA, because its more laid back. Fat Admirer is very straight forward, well at least in my opinion.


----------



## anybodys (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't see the extra F as offensive or demeaning, but it is rather unneccessary-- male FA's, after all, aren't referred to as MFAs. I think everybody at Dimensions is fully aware that FAs come in both genders and all orientations. While the world at large tends to think of "chubby chasers" (the term I most commonly hear used) as male, whether straight or gay, the world at large also doesn't use the terms FA or FFA anyway. So the people who would need clarification (the world at large) wouldn't know what FFA meant anyway (or would think you were talking about the Future Farmers of America) and the people who do use the term FFA don't really need the clarification. Also, knowing somebody's gender doesn't tell you everything-- an FFA could be straight, gay, bi, or something else entirely, so seeing the extra F doesn't automatically tell you if she is into BHM, BBW, or both. 
This has gotten a bit rambly, but what I mean to say is that while the extra F doesn't particularly bother me, I don't see any need for it.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 7, 2009)

anybodys said:


> I don't see the extra F as offensive or demeaning, but it is rather unneccessary-- male FA's, after all, aren't referred to as MFAs. I think everybody at Dimensions is fully aware that FAs come in both genders and all orientations. While the world at large tends to think of "chubby chasers" (the term I most commonly hear used) as male, whether straight or gay, the world at large also doesn't use the terms FA or FFA anyway. So the people who would need clarification (the world at large) wouldn't know what FFA meant anyway (or would think you were talking about the Future Farmers of America) and the people who do use the term FFA don't really need the clarification. Also, knowing somebody's gender doesn't tell you everything-- an FFA could be straight, gay, bi, or something else entirely, so seeing the extra F doesn't automatically tell you if she is into BHM, BBW, or both.
> This has gotten a bit rambly, but what I mean to say is that while the extra F doesn't particularly bother me, I don't see any need for it.



I have been referred to as a "M'F'A" in the real world, but not by people who were calling me a "Male Fat Admirer"! Lolz!  

And why do I have a mental image of the Future Farmers of America all togged out as superheroes in spandex and capes?


----------



## joswitch (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao. yeah, i'm with you on the not being into 'bag of fat lovin' though i thought fat lois was sexy! Actually, i was watching Family guy live and the woman who does the voice of lois is kinna chubby and a wee bit hot too..
> I think Fa is more of an internet thing really, well at least to me. I think from now on if people ask me about my preference i will just say i love big women as opposed to saying "i am an Fa".. its like something you would say crying to a circle of people.. sniff.. my name is mer and i'm a Fataholic"!! Then they would all clap and you would have crap cookies and tea.
> Plus most times i have said i'm an Fa, people have said to me "What like in that documentary where the guy feeds the women until they can't walk" ..and then i have to get into a whole conversation about the difference between Fa's and feeders.. and half the time i can't be bothered so just say "Yes, just like that, except i feed them to death and then eat them"..



Is it just me or is Lois' voice hella sexy? I know that accent is meant to be grating but... I kinda dig it.. :blush:

Aaaarrgh! not that C4 documentary! goddamnit! How much of a pain in the arse has that been? WTF that this the only impression the "normals" seem to have of FAs / feeders...:doh:

How does your confession of homicidal feeder cannibalism go down? heads exploding??


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Is it just me or is Lois' voice hella sexy? I know that accent is meant to be grating but... I kinda dig it.. :blush:
> 
> Aaaarrgh! not that C4 documentary! goddamnit! How much of a pain in the arse has that been? WTF that this the only impression the "normals" seem to have of FAs / feeders...:doh:
> 
> How does your confession of homicidal feeder cannibalism go down? heads exploding??



Well, my homicidal feeder cannibalism confessions go down ok to be honest. Its when i tell them i'm not a huge ice cream fan that people generally turn against me!! 
yeah..the c4 docu..i really really think it has been a bit of a pain in the arse, though from reading stuff here i know the people involved didn't actually mean it to be..though, i'm guessing any documentary about feederism is going to be pretty one sided and that one side is going to be the 'dark side'!!
gah!


----------



## Amandy (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking at the stories area today, I kind of felt like the case for the extra F can be made by looking at the content. While certainly not applicable to all, the "by and large" style of the FA-written vs FFA-written stories is starkly different by virtue of gender. Given some exceptions, but on average, it seems that the male FA stories tend toward the kink, hardcore gain, etc while the FFA stories tend toward romance, relationship development, etc.

(And I'll bet you'd often see the same difference between BBW-written vs. BHM-written)


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 11, 2009)

_Doing Away With the Extra F?_

Why not doing away both (F)F?
I think the word "Admirer" is self-explanatory. 
So "A" is short for "Admirer".


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 12, 2009)

While I think that the term FA covers the spectrum of admirers as a whole, I appreciate the extra F so I am aware of genders in a particular issue. Not everyone on the forums or online have a personal picture or avatar or allude to their gender in any way at all and this helps me to appreciate their stance on an issue. While gender shouldn't matter as a whole in the acceptance issue, knowing what a female admirer is striving for helps me better myself, not to mention the whole admirer thing tends to put a shall we call it a "romantic" slant on issues, if these were simply generic posts about traits and commonalities perhaps there would not be a need for gender calls, but specificity sometimes has its place.


----------



## NegativeZero (Jul 17, 2009)

In my opinion what it really boils down to is a matter of convenience. Sometimes it's better to focus on the commonalities between male and female admirers, and sometimes a little clarity is useful to know whether we're talking about a man or a woman. Of course, all the above discussion points are valid, but I don't really think we can "decide" or "dictate" how we're going to use the abbreviations; certain trends emerge over time that no one person or group of people can really control.

I also think it's more of an internet-specific thing. Sure, "effay" doesn't sound all that great when you say it out loud, but, like many others, I don't really tell people I'm an FA. I tell them "I like fat girls" or something similar. And I almost think this is more accurate. Different people incorporate their sexual/romantic preferences as key parts of their identity to different degrees. Preferring fat women doesn't define who I am. It's just one aspect of my personality among many, so for that reason too I tend to shy away from telling other people I'm an FA.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer the term "big game hunter."


----------

